# Big Browns



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

When do the big trout get released at the clear fork?


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Should be 1st or 2nd week in OCT is usually when they stock up there could be end of sept for the smaller fish or as late as end of Oct. or 1st Nov. But last yr I think it was end of sept 1 st week Oct.There will be some bigguns and if people would let them go again they might just hold over but most people get them for the egg to use for Steelhead.Or are just looking for a bigger fish to keep. Which is fine by me if you want to keep your limet then more power to them. But most of the brood stock is uggly in my book from all the ones I've seem. Just go up to gatton rocks area and there are some nice fish in the 20 plus there to be caught. They are a might bit hard to catch at which I try and site fish for them and might spend most of day on one or two fish. My biggest from up there is right around 22 inches. And another good place it at rt3 at and below the bridge there I've caught some nice fish around 16 plus from there and they where all put back. Just watch the edges or the river for a good riser and get the timming right and it's all yours for a good fight. any thing else you would like to know e-mail me.


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Hello, Just wondering if someone can give me some hints as to where to fish? I went down there (from cleveland) my first time a month or so ago and didnt have much luck. I know a lot depends on what, where and How im fishing, but a few hints where to go would help. I did manage to catch suckers under the covered bridge. Any advise would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you go about 100 yrds from the cover bridge down stream you will see a tree if it's still there.Fish from the tree up to where the shuts are made in the water with rocks that people stack up. You shouls find some trout feeding in that area. And from there go down to the island thats in the water and fish from there on down you should hook up with a few browines. If you know where the gold claims are at Gatton rocks you could get permission to fish that area and the area north that the tree farm ownes you have to stop in and get permission but they usually give you no problems about fishing that area and from the swimming hole in this area on up stream till you come to the bridge has in the past given up some nice trout my biggest being around 22 inches. Hope this helps you out if you need more info e-mail me.


----------

